# Likely pregnant, opinions?



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I should be banned from pet stores...but today I went into a store that usually doesn't have rats unless it's snake breeding season or someone abandons them. I saw her as soon as I walked through the door and had to go check her out. I actually thought she was a boy at first because she's enormous, but upon closer inspection I saw nipples and what looks to be a prego belly :/ I talked to the employees about her and they said she was dropped off by someone with very little explanation. I've seen what this store chain does with moms and pups (I got Freyja and her litter from them) so I couldn't leave her there. She has high white markings, so I may be in for a rough time if she does have babies, but I'd rather me handle it rather than the pet store. 
View attachment 192313
View attachment 192337
View attachment 192345








On a side note, I'm now known as the rat whisperer in that store lol They swore up and down that she'd bite me if I put my hand in. No biting, didn't even mind me picking her up. I had an audience of horrified employees watching me while I interacted with her; they were all standing back like she was going to fly out of my arms and attack. Silly pet store people.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

She's beautiful! Now I do see those scary scary hw markings but all you can do is hope...11/15 of the litter vicky had (who also came from a sketchy store that doesn't treat rats well) seem to have one hw marking or another and I haven't seem any problems yet


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Also she does seem to have a tubby tummy and what's up with giant females? I got river from petco as a "medium" rat (under no illusion that she would stay THAT size but still) and she just keeps growing and growing she's HUGE now


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

She is quite lovely and seems like she'll have a personality to match. She's seriously almost as big as my boys; larger than any of my girls now. She doesn't like her cage at all (set her up in a birthing tank) and just wants to crawl out and run around the room. She's so long that she can reach from the bottom of the tank to the top and pull herself out without having to stand on anything >.<


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

Someone probably got rid of her because they knew she was pregnant. I'm glad you liberated her! Best of luck. I'm glad that just in case there are problems, she'll be in the hands of someone who knows what they're doing and will be looking out for her. Hopefully everything goes smoothly and the litter is healthy! My experience is very limited, but my two high whites have no signs of digestive issues and are spunky. I still keep an eye out though...


----------

